# Bikeurlaub



## enracer (15. Juli 2010)

Huhu, 
ich bin die Anna und komme aus Wuppertal bin relativ neu hier.

Mein Freund und ich wollen evtl. in der ersten Augustwoche ein Bikeurlaub machen mit schönen Fahrten. Wir bevorzugen beide Waldstrecken sind aber noch nicht die besten Biker was Sprünge etc. angeht.

Habt Ihr ne Idee für uns wo wir hinfahren können ?

Haben uns mal im Internet den Bikepark in Winterberg angeschaut. Könnt Ihr den für Anfänger empfehlen ? 

Über viele tolle Ideen von euch würde ich mich freuen !!

Gruß, die Anna


----------



## Pfadfinderin (15. Juli 2010)

Naja, Waldstrecke ist ja irgendwie relativ, auch eine Straße kann durch den Wald gehen. Wollt ihr Forstwege, Trails, wenn ja, welcher Schwierigkeitsgrad?
Wo wollt ihr hin? D-A-CH-I-sonstiges?
Hotel, Pension, Camping?
Geführte Touren oder selber suchen oder nach GPS?
Wollt ihr auch baden oder nur biken oder wandern, oderoderoder...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (15. Juli 2010)

Ihr wollt also möglichst einen Ort mit Bikepark und Touren-Möglichkeit zusammen, habe ich das richtig verstanden? Der Park in Winterberg bietet mit Sicherheit auch schöne Übungsmöglichkeiten für Anfänger. Wie es allerdings drumrum mit Trails/Touren aussieht weiß ich leider nicht.
Was ich euch allerdings wärmstens ans Herz legen kann ist der Bayrische Wald bei Bischofsmais. Da gibt es einen ganz tollen Bikepark am Geißkopf, wo man sich super von "ganz leicht" zu schwereren Strecken vortasten kann (und übrigens auch Protektoren und DH-Bikes ausleihen ), und drumherum gibt es in freier Natur absolut geniale Flowtrails aber auch etwas schwierigere Freeridestrecken. Wenn ihr auf Hotelcomfort verzichten könnt, gibt es sogar die Möglichkeit auf dem Zeltplatz direkt beim Bikepark für lau zu campen 

Ohne Bikepark in direkter Nähe, aber dafür mit gut ausgeschilderten, "legalen" Bike-Touren: der Mountainbike-Park im Pfälzerwald  (ein absolutes Traumrevier... so viele Singletrails in allen Schwierigkeitsklassen findet man sonst selten in D), oder das Pendant dazu im Schwarzwald bei Enzklösterle.


----------



## enracer (15. Juli 2010)

Es sollte eine Mischung aus allem sein (Forstwege, Trails etc.) sie sollten leicht bis mittel sein. Wir sind ja noch Anfänger )

Eigentlich sind wir für alles offen was die Unterkunft angeht aber sollte schon noch Deutschland sein.

Wenn Ihr was schönes kennt wo man auch Baden kann würde das bestimmt nicht schlecht sein.. !!

Ja es sollten schon auch Touren-Möglichkeiten geben damit man bei nicht gefallen des Bikeparkes eine Alternative hat. 

Danke schon einmal für die Vorschläge ich werde mir das mal anschauen im Internet.

Für weitere Vorschläge bin ich dankbar !!


----------



## Bernd aus Holz (15. Juli 2010)

Jedes deutsche Mittelgebirge is dafür geeignet, z. B. (wie Du bereits geschrieben hast) Sauerland oder Harz:

http://www.volksbank-arena-harz.de/index.php


----------



## Bergradlerin (15. Juli 2010)

Pfälzerwald.  
Alternativ aber weit für Euch: Bayrischer Wald.


----------



## Dumens100 (15. Juli 2010)

www.bikestation-willingen.de


----------



## trek 6500 (16. Juli 2010)

den pfälzer wald , sowie den spassart und den schwarzwald kann ich wämstens empfehlen - da habt ihr alles , was das biker herz begehrt !! viel spass !!!!


----------



## hoanna (16. Juli 2010)

trek 6500 schrieb:


> ... schwarzwald kann ich wämstens empfehlen - da habt ihr alles , was das biker herz begehrt !! viel spass !!!!


Schwarzwald / Freiburg kann ich auch empfehlen!


----------



## Winky (16. Juli 2010)

Hi, siehe

www.braunlage.de

Gruß Winky


----------



## Nadine77 (19. Juli 2010)

Hallole,

Pfälzerwald ist super-schön, aber auch der Schwarzwald.
Ich würde sagen ist beides super.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## abgefahrene (20. Juli 2010)

Hallöchen...
Ich war vor 5 Wochen im Harz. Du hast die Auswahl mehrerer Parks in der Umbegbung... Wir hatten eine Wohnung in Hahnenklee, genau neben der Seilbahn. Nach Braunlage waren es ca. 30 Min Fahrt. Ich bin auch Anfängerin und kam dort super klar! Die Parks verfügen über DH Strecken, FR Strecken, Trails... Übungspacoure... Muss sagen es war ein echt schöner Urlaub und wieder etwas an Fahrtechnik dazu gelernt! 

Aber Schau die die Parks mal hier im Netz an:
http://www.bikepark-braunlage.de/
http://www.bike-park-hahnenklee.de/
http://www.rosstrappendownhill.de/ (Thale)
http://www.racepark.de/ (Schulenberg)

Hoffe ich konnte Dir weiterhelfen... LG Gina


----------

